# I went out all weekend and three times on Sunday!



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

Just starting out but finding myself addicted to golf I went out three times on sunday just to swing. I'm hurting now!!!


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, but that pain is good


----------



## preacherrr (May 11, 2006)

*Wife and boyz will be gone for a week!!!*



ou812 said:


> Just starting out but finding myself addicted to golf I went out three times on sunday just to swing. I'm hurting now!!!


What does this equate to? Golf after work and dinner at Subway....LOL!!!!


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Dont' worry! its good for the soul! nah not subway man, gotta be the Wendy's  the less healthier, the better


----------

